# UTV pole saw mt



## milkie62 (Aug 30, 2020)

Are there any pole saw--Husky,Stihl that have a mt that will fit on a UTV ?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 30, 2020)

Mt?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 30, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Mt?


Mount.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 30, 2020)

Ah.
I'm used to MT meaning empty. Sorry, making sense now.

How big is the saw and what side by side?

The pole saw I use, ht133 Stihl, i can't see anyway it'd easily fit in my Ranger crew. It's about 8ft long all the way collasped.
I suppose maybe strapped on the roof.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2020)

I could swear I seen one strapped on the side of a Polaris ranger a few yrs back. Use for clearing snowmobile trails.


----------

